# VAC Medical



## bigcletus (22 May 2012)

I need some advice.  I'm now on a PCAT, or at least the MO sent it to Ottawa for PCAT in Jan of this year.  I just spoke to VAC about filing a claim but I will have to see their Dr, which will take over a year to get an appointment.  They told me if I'm released in the meantime my civ Dr can do the exam, however B Hosp/MIR's do not do these.  And, I'm not ALLOWED to see a civ Dr while serving. Is it just me but is this not a bureaucratic mess ?? Has anyone figured out a way to get this done ???
Thanks


----------



## maniac (23 May 2012)

It is not a bureaucratic mess,  remember anytime public money is involved,  there will be bureaucracy to ensure it's adjudicanted properly,  at least in theory, LOL.  If you make a VAC claim for disability they will use the GDMO reports for any diagnosis.  If the GDMO does not provide that as you say they don't do that,  they will schedule you to see their doc.  It's not claim and recieve,  it's claim, process, then recieve if justified.

It will certainly not take a year as they have 26 weeks from the time they recieve it to conclude the claim as favouirable or unfavourable.  All you need to do is submit the claim and wait to hear from them.  Just make sure you've got all your CF 98's and/or witness statements on file to make the process work for you.


----------



## Wookilar (23 May 2012)

Forget the 26 weeks timeline I am afraid. They only apply that when it suits them, and that's after they get all of the "required information" which sometimes includes reports from their Dr.

Here in New Brunswick, the wait time to see the VAC Dr is approaching 1 year.

However, the good news is, the VAC Dr only needs to see you if your med docs are out of date for the injury you are applying for. If you have been under an MO's care since your injury (or close to), and the med docs are all recent, then you *should* not need an appt with their Dr.

I was sent to see their DR for 1 injury because it had been more than 2 years since the CF had touched that particular joint assembly. Another injury I have not seen their Dr, nor do I anticipate I will because I am still "under a Dr's care" lol. Both injuries were granted 5/5ths, by the way (Both under appeal as well but that is a whole other thread lol).

Do up the paperwork and then sit back and wait. Like Maniac says, it is a process. Pull the trigger on the paperwork and they do the rest. If they say you need to see their Dr, well that sucks and it adds to the uncertainty and duration, but really it's not that bad. At least it's still being done.

Any particular questions, send me a pm.

Wook


----------



## maniac (24 May 2012)

Well apparently I misled you about the process according to "Cdnleaf", even though I have 4 VAC claims which includes 2 successful self represented appeals.  Maybe it's because I don't foot stomp about the NVC and would rather work with the legislation than complain about it.  Always thought that approach was unless and time consuming but that's just me.  Anyways,  I was reduced -100 Milnet points whatever the hell that is, LMFAO.

If any of the information is true and unique to New Brunswick,  that does not make it misleading,  you need to make a complaint to the Ombudsman and your MP as this is a Federal Dept,  not provincial.  They must be brought to task on their own process.


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 May 2012)

Put your claim in immediately. The clock ticks from the date of your claim.

Think about what you will state in the claim, cause once you put it on record, one misword, and it will hang you. Make sure _the claim states_ (if this is what it is in your case), that the injury was wholly as a result of military duty. Send a certified copy of the CF 98 and/or the DND Accident Report or any other official report i.e MSE accident report.

If you are released, ensure the release medical, documents the medical reasons, causes, effects (i.e. cannot stand or walk for more than 30 minutes), long term effects, and that it was attributed to duty. Maybe I am wrong, but my experience is that when released, the military wants to say that you are now the same fit person you were when you joined, just a _bit_ older. So watch what the doctor writes and object if you do not agree with it. 

Part of the claim is an additional form for you to sign authorizing VAC access to your military medical records. As stated, if your medical info is current you are good to go.

VAC medical doctors only do an examination of what you are claiming. They DO NOT make any recommendation of any kind. None. No opinion. None. So don't look for help from them.

A lot of the VAC medical form is check boxes. For any narrative that is written, the VAC doctor has to put their VAC doctor's round words into the VAC round hole medical form. Not all the words they write fit into the round holes.

VAC will acknowledge receipt of your claim, and the clock will start. Send by certified mail. Request acknowledgement. Follow up in 10 working days. If it is your first claim you will also receive a file number, which will be your permanent VAC "service number" which you will provide in all dealings with VAC.


----------



## Cdnleaf (24 May 2012)

maniac said:
			
		

> Well apparently I misled you about the process according to "Cdnleaf", even though I have 4 VAC claims which includes 2 successful self represented appeals.  Maybe it's because I don't foot stomp about the NVC and would rather work with the legislation than complain about it.  Always thought that approach was unless and time consuming but that's just me.  Anyways,  I was reduced -100 Milnet points whatever the hell that is, LMFAO.
> 
> If any of the information is true and unique to New Brunswick,  that does not make it misleading,  you need to make a complaint to the Ombudsman and your MP as this is a Federal Dept,  not provincial.  They must be brought to task on their own process.



The part that is misleading in your original post is the statement  _"If you make a VAC claim for disability they will use the GDMO reports for any diagnosis."_  When in fact the use any number of reports, can be used i.e.  specialists such as audiologists, sleep centers, civilian treatment facilities and hospitals for OSI's and addictions treatment.  The original question was sincere and offering your opinion concerning the bureaucratic adjudication process, punctuated by a "lol" was a little off in my opinion.  Wookilar offered his otherwise shared view concerning the 26 week time-frame and Rifleman62 provided what I consider a great response to the original question. 

You can find out about Milpoints by reading the FAQ http://army.ca/MilPoints/faq.php and perhaps read the Milnet.ca Conduct Guidelines http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html prior to ending your statements with _"LMFAO"_.  Just my otherwise sincere  :2c:  All the best.


----------



## bigcletus (28 May 2012)

I "filled" my claim as it were, will have to wait out until either:
a. VAC's Doc see me, or 
b. I get released and my own civ Dr does the report.  

Now I was at the Civ MO today.  She mentioned that she had submitted my med file to Ottawa in mid January with hers and B Surg's recommendations, and that my release would happen approx June 2013.  Does this time line sound in the ballpark, 18 months +/- ??

Thanks


----------



## medicineman (28 May 2012)

bigcletus said:
			
		

> I "filled" my claim as it were, will have to wait out until either:
> a. VAC's Doc see me, or
> b. I get released and my own civ Dr does the report.
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------

